# Friendly, Animal-crossing like minecraft server! IP: rosethorn.serv.nu



## Bluebirdy (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi! So I know this forum is all about being a cmmunity and helping out your animal crossing neighbors!! But I found the CUTEST little minecraft server that's just survival and is all about trading and helping your neighbor and it's so cute! I love it, and I haven't played MC in years, it's 1.12 and I think it needs staff if youre intrested in that sort of thing? Don't quote me on that XD Anywho, it  doesn't belong to me, but I'm in game there too! It be great to see anyone there! 
IP: rosethorn.serv.nu


----------



## SuperStarShark2 (Feb 16, 2018)

That's funny cuz I had a dream where it was a minecraft terrain but in ACNL last night.  Maybe I play too many videogames lol.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 25, 2018)

Wait how exactly is it Animal Crossing like? I love Minecraft so I might hop on sometime soon


----------

